# Litchfield road handling kit



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

This has been on the market for a couple of months now. Anyone running this kit? How are you finding it?

Considering getting it fitted as I found the Litchfield suspension a good improvement over the OEM setup.


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

Ive also got the litchfield suspension on mine,which makes turning in very possitive and much more compliant feel,i love the way it handles,but looking at the handling kit it does seem alot of money for those small parts.

There again if it makes a significant difference id probably get the kit also.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

It does seem like a lot of money, I like Litchfield they're professional but their labour charges seem excessive compared to others. 

Any users of this kit on here?


----------



## Iddy911 (Jun 7, 2015)

DocT said:


> This has been on the market for a couple of months now. Anyone running this kit? How are you finding it?
> 
> Considering getting it fitted as I found the Litchfield suspension a good improvement over the OEM setup.




Had the handling kit fitted a few weeks ago, Massive improvement on the way the steering feels, handles extremely well on county roads over standard car feels a lot planted, well worth the money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

Nissan R35 GTR handling kit - Litchfield Motors


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

DocT said:


> It does seem like a lot of money, I like Litchfield they're professional but their labour charges seem excessive compared to others.


What is their current labour charge?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

DocT said:


> This has been on the market for a couple of months now. Anyone running this kit? How are you finding it?
> 
> Considering getting it fitted as I found the Litchfield suspension a good improvement over the OEM setup.


Have you thought about trying a DSC unit from Hugh Kier, a fraction of the price of coilovers and supposed to make a huge difference, and also a lot more comfort.
ptsys


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not sure how it can be a lot more comfortable, when no power is applied to the shocks, they go to maximum comfort. That's what stock comfort mode does.

It's not possible to turn off the applied voltage more than completely off.

I do get that they can be personally mappable so you can soften the inside whilst maximum stiffening the outside, but since you aren't leaning on the inner shock, all that will do is improve inner wheel reaction to kerbs.

I'm sure it's good, but there's no way it will compare to coilovers.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I run the handling kit and it makes for a much more responsive turn in and general feel for street use. I haven't tried it at full attck mode on track yet though. For street I'm very happy.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> I'm not sure how it can be a lot more comfortable, when no power is applied to the shocks, they go to maximum comfort. That's what stock comfort mode does.
> 
> It's not possible to turn off the applied voltage more than completely off.
> 
> ...


Well not too sure how it works but a guy the other day on here said he tried it and the ride in the GTR became like his 7 series until you boot it and it instantly tightens up after sensing X amount of G in any direction. Also another member here posted that he was thinking about selling his GTR because he lived where there were bad roads and had to be on Runflats, he had fitted Litchfield suspension to try and make it more comfortable but said it was about a 10% improvement (in comfort) and was still going to sell the car until Hugh offered him a trial and he said it was a 100% improvement (in comfort) Hugh himself said his GTR on 888's is as comfy as his Cayenne on air ride. If your interested just give Hugh a ring, hes a real nice guy. Told me there is a new version out now and they just sent one out to Singapore I think to go on a nismo which within an hour or so was 3 secs a lap quicker after tuning it.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Tin said:


> What is their current labour charge?


£65 per hour iirc... pretty standard rate if you ask me.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> I'm not sure how it can be a lot more comfortable, when no power is applied to the shocks, they go to maximum comfort. That's what stock comfort mode does.
> 
> It's not possible to turn off the applied voltage more than completely off.
> 
> ...


Out of interest as im not the quickest out there (Brands Indy 53 secs on a drying track) I dont think the stock suspension is holding me back massively so any help is welcome and I will try a DSC unit but ill get someone like Barry P to have a go prob at Dunsfold Supercar weekend to get a more informed opinion, you can get maps for individual tracks as well, and it has a dedicated launch mode which interests me for drag racing.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> I'm not sure how it can be a lot more comfortable, when no power is applied to the shocks, they go to maximum comfort. That's what stock comfort mode does.
> 
> It's not possible to turn off the applied voltage more than completely off.
> 
> ...


Adam,

Power applied to the shocks opens the comfort valve to make the suspension softer.

The standard R35 controller does not use the full range of the shocks in the way that the DSC Sport system does, so the suspension is much softer in comfort than you are used to.

For track use, it takes a few seconds to load three race maps, this is helpful when tuning the suspension response and allows the driver to quickly test different options.

There is also a launch system that bypasses the main G Force table to improve your times off the line by softening the rear shocks to allow the car to squat for maximum grip. Again, this is fully programmable, allowing you to set your car up to provide maximum performance.

For those wanting more suspension performance over the standard shocks, there is also a race version of the R35 shocks available for the GTR that use the same DSC Sport controller, but the solenoids are much faster reacting in 6 milliseconds, so is much faster than standard.

There is a new Software user manual available here . It is generic in that it refers to other cars that use the Bilstein Damptronic shocks, but is a good read.

The manual also describes the logging function that comes as standard with the DSC Sport controller.

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks Hugh, looks like i got the power the wrong way round, but appreciate the explanation.

It's clearly much more adjustable than stock but with your product in mind,i asked bilstein at autosport about the utilised range of the stock controller and they were clear that it did go from fully on to fully off.

That seems at odds with your description. Is possible they didn't understand the question or more likely i asked it wrong.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

kindai said:


> £65 per hour iirc... pretty standard rate if you ask me.


If you read above I purposefully didn't state "rate". It's rather the application of the rates and their "hours" for jobs that another professional outfit near Warrington was able to do for a third of the labour charge. (Exhaust changed twice in quick succession).


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

DocT said:


> If you read above I purposefully didn't state "rate". It's rather the application of the rates and their "hours" for jobs that another professional outfit near Warrington was able to do for a third of the labour charge. (Exhaust changed twice in quick succession).


Just spit it out then 

Have you contacted them to question why it took so long compared to someone else?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

kindai said:


> Just spit it out then
> 
> Have you contacted them to question why it took so long compared to someone else?



It might not be it took so long more that one garage didnt count every minute or bill for every minute.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Gentlemen, is the Litchfield Road Handling Kit the best kept secret on the forum?

I have a +59 plate GT-R Black Edition built around June 2009.
It has 2011 suspension and Eibach ARB's, Litchfield alignment, Nismo forged monoblock wheels and Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 tyres. Those changes delivered improvement in compliance and stability respectively, with a step change in grip/traction and elimination of understeer from the tyres, albeit with the slight loss of immediacy compared to run flats. The latter was never an issue for me, as the tramlining and understeer that goes with the run flats was horrible.

I didn't know how much to expect from the handling kit, but wasn't anticipating the major improvement in composure over bumps and uneven surfaces. I'm not just talking about on B roads, it's tangible everywhere.
The Powerflex bushes probably provide some of the benefit here, no doubt the stock bushes have seen better days given their age.
Even when I first got the car it always demanded attention and would be hard work when making rapid progress on uneven surfaces. Bump steer moving the car (and occupants) around a lot, with steering feedback suggesting correction was required when it wasn't always the situation. The Nissan setup appeared too slow to respond to bumps/imperfections.
It now feels like the tyres and suspension are actually doing the work, the car is more poised, refined even, traceability much improved and the very small dead zone from the Michelin's is gone.

Every GT-R owner needs to test drive a car with this.
If you can get it fitted, I wouldn't expect any regrets.

Next step, replacement bushes/setup for the rear?
Protegimus


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I actually like a small amoumt of tramlining, love runflats, and hard as nails suspension, I like the car to feel alive and fierce. In that respect I prefer 09's to later models, a shame they namby pambyed it.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

I can send you my original Bilstein suspension if you like, will make that namby pamby 2016 lazy boy dive towards every ditch!

I won't ask why you are reading a handling thread given your comment, but I am interested to know if that is why you prefer the Bridgestones, trying to put some of the livelyness back into the more GT than r car?

Protegimus


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Protegimus said:


> I can send you my original Bilstein suspension if you like, will make that namby pamby 2016 lazy boy dive towards every ditch!
> 
> I won't ask why you are reading a handling thread given your comment, but I am interested to know if that is why you prefer the Bridgestones, trying to put some of the livelyness back into the more GT than r car?
> 
> Protegimus


Who said Bridgestones? Most UK runflats ive seen are Dunlops, before changing the shocks and springs Ill be trying a DSC unit.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Personally I've seen far more Bridgestones than Dunlops simply due to the fact the Dunlops for years were Dealer supplied "arse rapingly expensive" only.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Trevgtr prefers the Bridgestone's mate, I was replying to his flippant comment mourning the loss of the '09's traits in the new, softer cars.

Handling kit isn't shocks and springs.
I'm also interested in what the DSC kit can do, but I don't see it as a replacement for more mechanical grip and sharper response, plus it has its own discussion thread.



dudersvr said:


> Who said Bridgestones? Most UK runflats ive seen are Dunlops, before changing the shocks and springs Ill be trying a DSC unit.


Protegimus


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Protegimus said:


> I won't ask why you are reading a handling thread given your comment, but I am interested to know if that is why you prefer the Bridgestones, trying to put some of the livelyness back into the more GT than r car?
> 
> Protegimus


I love precision handling, if the kit makes steering input better/more sensitive I would want it, that's why I'm reading it lol.

Yes, that's why I like the Bridgestone's, I have tried MPSS but they were too soft for me, bouncy and a loss of steering precision. Just has a new set of Bridgestone's fitted today, going out to run them in now..


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Personally I've seen far more Bridgestones than Dunlops simply due to the fact the Dunlops for years were Dealer supplied "arse rapingly expensive" only.


Yep, NHPC's wanted 2.5k for a set!

After 2014 the Dunlop's came with 6mm tread (Nismo NR1 even less) while Bridgestone's are still over 7mm. They drive pretty similar but at approx 150 quid per set less and 2k miles per set more, the RE070R's are a no brainer for me.

Right, off for that spin now..


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> Personally I've seen far more Bridgestones than Dunlops simply due to the fact the Dunlops for years were Dealer supplied "arse rapingly expensive" only.


Must be a Northern thing Andy !!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Trevgtr said:


> I love precision handling, if the kit makes steering input better/more sensitive I would want it, that's why I'm reading it lol.
> 
> Yes, that's why I like the Bridgestone's, I have tried MPSS but they were too soft for me, bouncy and a loss of steering precision. Just has a new set of Bridgestone's fitted today, going out to run them in now..


Never tried Bridgestones, what they like compared to Dunlop?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

dudersvr said:


> Must be a Northern thing Andy !!!!


More like 8 years of buying tyres and seeing shed loads of R35s!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

A question for those who've had the Handling kit fitted (NOT Suspension kit as I have that already)....

Does the quoted price (£1179 inc fitting) also include 4 wheel alignment after fitting?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> A question for those who've had the Handling kit fitted (NOT Suspension kit as I have that already)....
> 
> Does the quoted price (£1179 inc fitting) also include 4 wheel alignment after fitting?


Yup it does.. clicky

I have it now on my car, and certainly made a good difference.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Tin said:


> Yup it does.. clicky
> 
> I have it now on my car, and certainly made a good difference.


Thanks for confirming that Tin. The link doesn't mention that a 4 wheel alignment is done after fitting although I couldn't believe they wouldn't do it afterwards.

May have to call them for this as I'm due there on the 26th.....


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

It's the full fitting and alignment. Makes the GTR feel more like a Subaru STI. A lot more point and squirt and I'm running MPPS.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

dudersvr said:


> Never tried Bridgestones, what they like compared to Dunlop?


As close as to not be able to tell the difference in grip and feel.

Bridgestone last 1-2k miles longer, cost about 150 quid less per set, and have a better looking sidewall. Luckily for us many Gtr owners have converted to Michelin tyres, so the price of them has gone up and ours has come down, our runflats are a work of art construction wise compared to them, but the price is about the same.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

charles charlie said:


> A question for those who've had the Handling kit fitted (NOT Suspension kit as I have that already)....
> 
> Does the quoted price (£1179 inc fitting) also include 4 wheel alignment after fitting?


I'd call early and check they have the kits in. I had the kit fitted along with other mods this week and I had to wait an extra week till new stock arrived. This is probably due to the all the LM20's they're building and everyone getting their cars tuned for summer. There were over 40 R35's in when I was there. 

The kit is absolutely superb but I also had the suspension kit fitted as well and the car is totally transformed.


----------

